# DIY: Footwell Lights Installed



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Parts:*
Front Light: 8E0 947 101 (5 Watts) $27cdn found on the B7 A4








Rear Light: 8E0 947 415 (5 Watts) Updated with shield at the back. $27cdn
I will update the picture tonite.

Plug: 893 971 632

*Driver Side:*








Remove knee panel. First, remove the headlight switch. Turn the knob to the right between the 0 and Parking lights or Auto if you have the auto headlights feature. Pull out the switch using some force. 








There will be 3 harness back there, unclip the two small rectangular harness using a Philips head. Then remove the long ones by unclip both sides with hand. 








Now, remove the fuse panel on the side using Philips again. 








There are 3 bolts holding the knee panel in place. Two at the bottom and one to the side. 








Now you could slide the panel out toward you. (Four clip are holding at the top, see picture)
















*Electrical Connection:*
Stick your head in there beside the brake paddle, look up, you will see a bunch of relays and harness. 








Locate the Letter (B) in that bunch (This harness have 12 position). 








Now remove by sliding the red clip to the passenger side, this will unlock the harness.








Push the tab in and release the harness. You need to find position # 7. 








Connect a wire to it. This will be your positive (+) to the lights. For negative (-), just connect any ground you can find, I attached it below the fuse box.








*Vag-Com:*
Now you need to tell the car that you have footwell lights installed. Go to Group 09 Byte 00 Bit 2 to Position 1 (On). I heard from Watti that you can control the brightness in Group 09 Channel 005. After you have done the coding, close or open any door, the light that you just connect should come on. If it doesn’t, check your connection and try again.
For the passenger side and rear, you can wire your (+) to the (+) that you connected to the harness, just make sure you ground the other end.
*Passenger Side:*








Remove glovebox by unscrewing 8 bolts. (2 at the bottom, 5 at the top inside the glovebox and one at the side.) You will see there is a hole to hold the light. 
*Rear Seats:*








There is a hole at the bottom of the seat to hold the light.








I just connect the wire using the centre console. Just make sure you have enough wires to hang out (but not visible) so that the seats can still move forward and backward. 








For the ground, I use the metal for the armrest. Pull the rear ashtray upward, then remove the panel holding the power door lock switch.








There must be a better way to hide the wires, but since is not visible, I will leave it with that for now.
Any questions, feel free to email or IM me.
Have fun!
















_Modified by A4MouseJunior at 10:41 PM 4-3-2006_


_Modified by A4MouseJunior at 9:14 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice write-up.
Thanks


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

did someone say group buy???


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

did somebody say sticky?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Good Job.


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

nice mod, ordering mine tomorrow, something to do in the garage since we have all this darn rain in CA


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

great job, added to the DIY sticky







*sparx*


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

A4MouseJunior, you should offer to do this for a fee to A3 owners in the Toronto area, I think I can find a lot of ppl who will be interested. I would be the first obviously.


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (eltonsi)*

Thanks Elton.








I am willing to help out, esp for a small fee...








Even without the fee, I can give advise too.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Count me in, now just have to wait for the car and ask around in our next GTG. I'll let you know how many are interested. Thanks!


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

What wires/pins are needed for the plugs?


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

i'm interested..


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

You got 2 customers John.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Very nice writeup.
You did a great job.

ADMIN>>>>PLEASE PLACE IN DIY THREAD!!!!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Very nice writeup.
You did a great job.

ADMIN>>>>PLEASE PLACE IN DIY THREAD!!!!

Has been for awhile now.


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_What wires/pins are needed for the plugs?

Those are the factory repair wires. When you get the lights, you could ask for the plug and the repair wires.
2 more customers. That's great Elton. Please IM me if you need anything guys.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

I already ordered the plugs and lights from vag-parts when I got my euro switch and tpms switch. But I didn't get pins or wires for the plugs







my dealer should have the wires, I guess I’ll call and ask tomorrow about it.
Thanks for the write up too, I always turn off the overhead lights so the foot well lights will be a lot better.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i think myself wants do this do-it-yourself








how much $$ for the parts total?


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

do they turn off with the dome light switch?or always on once they're installed?
Anyone done this with bright white lights or red bulbs (LED's)
i think this would look better. Also considering changing my Dome lights to either bright white or red. Match the dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_Also considering changing my Dome lights to either bright white or red. Match the dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















change them with red, get a hot girl to work with you.. and you have the Red Light Street on wheels. it would be a great service


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

i wanna do the same to match the dash. but i guess it's borderline ricey.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

jokr, you get the parts, we will go to John's place and do it together?


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_jokr, you get the parts, we will go to John's place and do it together?









I am all good with that. Just let me know. I might even can get you guys the parts.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (A4MouseJunior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4MouseJunior* »_
I am all good with that. Just let me know. I might even can get you guys the parts.

Count me in! Make a few bucks and install it while I get my car cleaned and waxed at your place!








You supply the







.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (A4MouseJunior)*

OK, I'm going to point out a problem with the initial instructions, and a solution.

Problem: The light listed for the rear (underside of front seats) is incorrect. The one listed does NOT have a shield on the back of it. The bulb is exposed, and will (note: not 'may', *will*) catch your seats on fire due to the material inside the seat frame pressing directly against the hot bulb.
I did the front install, and it went great. I wired to the rears and realised what was going to happen when I looked at how the bulb was, but decided to give it a shot. When the seat started smoking about a minute later, I decided that I didn't really want rear footwell lights anyway, and removed them and the wiring (fronts are still fine). (Actually, I did try LED bulbs in them but they cast zero light anywhere so that wasn't a solution either.)
*Here's the solution:* When I was doing some other wiring work in the rear cargo area, I discovered that the cargo area light is the exact same fixture WITH A SHIELD on it. *That* assembly is what you need to order. I don't know the part number right off, but you can pop out the cargo area light on your own car and figure it out yourself.
The first post in this thread should be edited and updated with the correct info to keep someone from unintentionally torching their A3.



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:15 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
OK, I'm going to point out a problem with the initial instructions, and a solution.

Problem: The light listed for the rear (underside of front seats) is incorrect. The one listed does NOT have a shield on the back of it. The bulb is exposed, and will (not: not 'may', *will*) catch your seats on fire due to the material inside the seat frame pressing directly against the hot bulb.
I did the front install, and it went great. I wired to the rears and realised what was going to happen when I looked at how the bulb was, but decided to give it a shot. When the seat started smoking about a minute later, I decided that I didn't really want rear footwell lights anyway, and removed them and the wiring (fronts are still fine). (Actually, I did try LED bulbs in them but they cast zero light anywhere so that wasn't a solution either.)
*Here's the solution:* When I was doing some other wiring work in the rear cargo area, I discovered that the cargo area light is the exact same fixture WITH A SHIELD on it. *That* assembly is what you need to order. I don't know the part number right off, but you can pop out the cargo area light on your own car and figure it out yourself.
The first post in this thread should be edited and updated with the correct info to keep someone from unintentionally torching their A3.


Thanks to OOOO-A3 for pointing that out, I didn't have any problem with the light. But I will check and install some kind of shield around it just in case.
I will look up the part number for the rear trunk light and edit the DIY. Thanks


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

sure (well just parts for me right? lol)
where can i find them anyways.. ?
as soon as i get them, we'll set up a date elton and we'll both do em.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cvalentine (Mar 17, 2006)

The part number for the luggage compartment light is 8E0 947 415


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_sure (well just parts for me right? lol)
where can i find them anyways.. ?
as soon as i get them, we'll set up a date elton and we'll both do em.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You coming to the meet this Wednesday? Perhaps we can pay John to order it for us? Or I could pay you to order 2 sets?


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
You coming to the meet this Wednesday? Perhaps we can pay John to order it for us? Or I could pay you to order 2 sets?

Thanks Elton, parts including wires should be around $140cdn.
I have revised this DIY with the new rear lights part number.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (A4MouseJunior)*

yup i'm coming wednesday. we'll figure it out then, bring the funds.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_yup i'm coming wednesday. we'll figure it out then, bring the funds.

John said he will order and do the install. Guess we will talk about the price Wednesday night.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

ok good.
see ya then.


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

For anyone who's interested - I just finished this mod today - had to have some light for those nice aluminum pedals.
Since I didn't see this info anywhere, here are the part numbers for the wires I used:
(x2) 000-979-133-A large repair wires for the light terminals.
(x1) 000-979-131 small repair wire (only 1/2 of it is needed) for the wiring harness.
I didn't bother taking the headlight control module out first. I was pulling pretty hard and I was worried I'd break something so I just left it in. It was pretty easy to get the dash lowered and then reach behind to disconnect the plugs.
Now it's time to get rid of that stupid yellow airbag light...


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (TD22057)*

One other note for completeness: My red wire harness clip slides towards the drivers side to release it ('07 model).


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (TD22057)*

Please help!!
I am doing this install now. 
I wired into the harness, grounded the wiring, turned on the footwell lighting via vag com, and the lights come on, but for only 5 seconds, then turn off. The lights only come on when the key is in the on position. After 5 seconds of the key being on, they turn off. After that, they don't even come on when the door is open.
Any help


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (TD22057)*

nice write-up indeed. i am a funny one though. I had these when i installed the S4 seats and actually disconnected them because there were none in the front. and since no one sits in the back of the car i didnt need them.
but again, great write up


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (ProjectA3)*

Never mind on above help needed. I found out that you need all four lights connected at the same time to make this work. I only had one connected at the time of my problem and found it working perfectly when all four were connected.
Also, instead of using the listed parts, I ended up buying a set of bright white LED's from IKEA for dirt cheap. I will post pics tomorrow.
Thanks for the write-up, it worked perfectly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Never mind on above help needed. I found out that you need all four lights connected at the same time to make this work. ... 

FYI: I'm running just the front lights and it works fine. It must be a problem w/ just one light hooked up (resistance issue?).


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (TD22057)*

Lookin forward to the pics! LEDs are also nice because they are low heat and have a long life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (ZFXR)*

One question, would it be a good idea to use the heat-shielded lights on the front footwell lights "just in case"?


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_Lookin forward to the pics! LEDs are also nice because they are low heat and have a long life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I actually tried to put the LED footwell light on the Q7 to my A3, not bright at all, too dim to my taste. They are the same size as the other older style footwell light so they sit perfectly, and they are all 12v too, so plug and play.
I have 4 those Q7 footwell lights now, dont want what to do with them... haha


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

Don't know what the Q7's look like, but this is what I used in mine. I got them from Ikea here in Dallas, They are the perfect brightness and are pure bright white color. I love how they fade on and off. One of the coolest mods I have done.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i just came back from the parts counter, and i cant believe im speding over $100 for those silly lights. shouldve gone the cheap LED way.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

amazing what we'll do and spend to be different, eh?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_amazing what we'll do and spend to be different, eh?

says the guy with a suitcase full of fancy TT switches.








too late now but how much$ are these (8E0-947-415) at the german parts counter?


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_says the guy with a suitcase full of fancy TT switches.








too late now but how much$ are these (8E0-947-415) at the german parts counter?









i'll give them a call. maybe i can do a GB next time i'm here (probably dec)


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3lad)*

Four LED discs for $49 at IKEA. If you need me to buy a set for you, let me know.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Four LED discs for $49 at IKEA. If you need me to buy a set for you, let me know.

thanks but i already made the order.
$49 is not a cheap as i thought they'll be. thanks for making feel a bit better.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*

Got the lights installed yesterday. A nice addition to the car!
A couple of things I noted- 
*They are on whenever a door is open. 
*The lights seem to operate independently of the interior light switch. *They light up when you unlock the car, and turn off when you close the door or lock the car.
*To run the power wire across the car, I used an old antenna, taped the wire to it, and -slowly- fed it behind the radio. 
*It helps to have someone hold the glove-box assembly when you re-install it. That way you can focus on reattaching the glove-box.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

First, thank you for posting this DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Second, I have some questions. Mind you, I can't view any of the pictures because I'm on a government computer that filters most pictures out








1. 8E0-947-415: I trust this is the correct P/N, but Google returned _nothing_ besides two forum topics. . .did you guys order this from the dealership?
2. 8E0-947-101: Does this include bulbs? Either way, what type of bulb does it take?
3. 893-971-632: What exactly is this for, and how many are needed? (Remember, I can't view the pics)
4. 000-979-133-A & 000-979-131: What would you say is a suitable substitute for these, since "wire" can be bought at many places besides a dealership?
4a: When you speak of "wiring" these lights, is it as simple as plugging a power wire into an available port of a harness? 
Thanks!










_Modified by abdrury at 3:58 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (abdrury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abdrury* »_First, thank you for posting this DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Second, I have some questions. Mind you, I can't view any of the pictures because I'm on a government computer that filters most pictures out








1. 8E0-947-415: I trust this is the correct P/N, but Google returned _nothing_ besides two forum topics. . .did you guys order this from the dealership?
2. 8E0-947-101: Does this include bulbs? Either way, what type of bulb does it take?
3. 893-971-632: What exactly is this for, and how many are needed? (Remember, I can't view the pics)
4. 000-979-133-A & 000-979-131: What would you say is a suitable substitute for these, since "wire" can be bought at many places besides a dealership?
4a: When you speak of "wiring" these lights, is it as simple as plugging a power wire into an available port of a harness? 
Thanks!









_Modified by abdrury at 3:58 PM 12-26-2006_

I haven't done this mod yet, but will soon...
1. You can go to http://www.worldimpex.com and enter in the OEM part numbers. Almost all of those pulled up on the site...and at a good price.
2. Not sure if it includes bulbs, but doubt it. If you pop out the light in your trunk, you can see what type of bulb it is.
3. I didn't see the use of the "plug" in the posting as well...
4. I don't think you could substitute this b/c on the ends of these wires, there are little clips on the ends that needed.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

My light assemblies did include bulbs (PN 8E0 947 101)... I did not look closely, but I think they are 194 type bulbs.
How I wired the lights is to take the power lead from the power harness, then I ran it to the footwell light on the drivers side. From here I spliced into the power lead (carefully strip off the insulation) and soldered another wire. Make sure you have enough length to get over to the other side, you can always cut excess of before connecting it on the passengers side. I then fed this wire to the other side, and soldered it to the power lead for the other side. I used a liberal amount of tape on the connection to make sure if does not short out on any metal surfaces. 
I connected the ground on the left side to the same screw I have my dimming mirror and IP ground (1/2 trip computer mod). Used the same connectors. See below-








For the ground on the passenger side I connected at the same position as the passenger side. I also used the same type of eyelet connector as the drivers side..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (TD22057)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TD22057* »_Since I didn't see this info anywhere, here are the part numbers for the wires I used:
(x2) 000-979-133-A large repair wires for the light terminals.
(x1) 000-979-131 small repair wire (only 1/2 of it is needed) for the wiring harness.

Is it x2 and x1 wire PER light?
I'm sure this mod isn't too hard to do, but can someone tell me if there are splices involved, how many wires needed exactly, and other wires needed?
Thanks.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Is it x2 and x1 wire PER light?
I'm sure this mod isn't too hard to do, but can someone tell me if there are splices involved, how many wires needed exactly, and other wires needed?
Thanks.

I haven't done this yet, but I did get the stuff to do it. I've had it for over 7 months now








You need 1 wire for the harness and 1 per light. So if you want to do all 4 lights you'll need x4 000-979-133 and x1 000-979-131
000-979-133 has a pin on both ends. So you cut that in half then solder/crimp on an extension.
I'm not sure what the difference is between 000-979-133 and 000-979-133-A but I got the non -A ones and they fit the plugs fine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_I haven't done this yet, but I did get the stuff to do it. I've had it for over 7 months now








You need 1 wire for the harness and 1 per light. So if you want to do all 4 lights you'll need x4 000-979-133 and x1 000-979-131
000-979-133 has a pin on both ends. So you cut that in half then solder/crimp on an extension.
I'm not sure what the difference is between 000-979-133 and 000-979-133-A but I got the non -A ones and they fit the plugs fine.

So cut each -133 wire in 1/2, then use both halves per light, correct?
For the power cable, -131, I believe you cut that in 1/2, connect the one w/ the alligator clip to the harness and then solder/crimp a super long wire on the other end to wire all 4 lights?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So cut each -133 wire in 1/2, then use both halves per light, correct?
For the power cable, -131, I believe you cut that in 1/2, connect the one w/ the alligator clip to the harness and then solder/crimp a super long wire on the other end to wire all 4 lights?

yes and yes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_
yes and yes
Thanks man! Hopefully I get this right! Now I need to find a VAG cable







I know someone that has it, just gotta get in touch w/ them.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_

I'm not sure what the difference is between 000-979-133 and 000-979-133-A but I got the non -A ones and they fit the plugs fine.

same shape, type of connector and diameter wire. The A just means it has gold contacts. Used on sensitive engine sensors and airbags.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Is it x2 and x1 wire PER light?
I'm sure this mod isn't too hard to do, but can someone tell me if there are splices involved, how many wires needed exactly, and other wires needed?
Thanks.

sup johnny..
i did the fronts a couple months ago. still have to do the backseats...
you only need ONE audi wire (to plug into the harness) the other $special$ wires are not necessary, any wire would do.
im willing to assist (no VAGCOM here thou).. let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps.. i think i have some extra fancy wires to share..


_Modified by a3lad at 3:02 PM 1/19/2007_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4MouseJunior* »_
I actually tried to put the LED footwell light on the Q7 to my A3, not bright at all, too dim to my taste. They are the same size as the other older style footwell light so they sit perfectly, and they are all 12v too, so plug and play.


I'm surprised by that. I haven't looked at the Q7 ones recently but was looking at the A6 LED ones the otherday and they seemed just as bright as standard lights in the A4s.
I will try to look into it next week at work and snap a pic or two. I've been out sick the last few days.
I think the price was about the same when I checked the price on the A6 lights as the ones listed in the first post. And the rear one I checkd had a cover on it.


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
I'm surprised by that. I haven't looked at the Q7 ones recently but was looking at the A6 LED ones the otherday and they seemed just as bright as standard lights in the A4s.
I will try to look into it next week at work and snap a pic or two. I've been out sick the last few days.
I think the price was about the same when I checked the price on the A6 lights as the ones listed in the first post. And the rear one I checkd had a cover on it.

They all have cover on them now, even the front ones.
I dont know, I tried it on my car, I still prefer to have the regular bulbs.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (A4MouseJunior)*

Hi,
Does this wire 000-979-133 have the same Gauge as 000-979-131 ?
Do they have the same pin at the end ?
thank you


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: DIY: Footwell Lights Installed (kdagher)*

They're both the same gauge wire, but the -131 is a 1.5mm pin and the -133 is a 2.8mm pin.

http://www.nsxjr.com/Audipins.html


----------

